# Best way to market my photo's



## jack58 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I have a good collection of photo's on my website:
Photography by Moskovita

Is there a market for photo's like mine? Nature, birds etc.

If so, how is the best way to market it? Stock photography? Farmers Market? 

I'm not looking to make a killing or anything, mostly want to use the $$$ to buy more gear.


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 7, 2010)

Start looking for publications and businesses that are using images like yours and market to them.

Stock photography is certainly an option for you, Etsy.com (selling prints), farmers markets art fairs, gallery show etc.

With stock photography, make sure you research what you feel is fair regarding rights managed vs royalty free (I m a pro photog but new to stock or I would offer more advice here)

You have some really really great images!!!


----------



## jack58 (Dec 7, 2010)

ChadHillPhoto said:


> Start looking for publications and businesses that are using images like yours and market to them.
> 
> Stock photography is certainly an option for you, Etsy.com (selling prints), farmers markets art fairs, gallery show etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips and compliment. I'll look into what you suggested.
I know NOTHING about stock photography. :blushing:

Interesting work you do Chad. I see you like working with Black Y White. Unique shots on your website.


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 7, 2010)

Me either...I m a commercial freelance photographer.
However, I m about to learn about stock.

Anyone here have any tips or advice?


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, there is a market for nature photography...that's what I do. I'm not getting rich on it, that's for sure...LOL! I make sure my website can be found in search engines. I make sure all of my photos are also indexed (found in search engines). At this time I'm not doing any stock photography. In past years, I visit/show my photos at local arts and craft shows. Here's my booth.

Since you have a website, why not use it for selling? Right now it looks dated and looks more like a computer website than a nature photography site. If you want to start selling photos, I think you should spend some time with your website and redesign it to be more SEO and nature friendly. 

Good luck!


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Dec 7, 2010)

You might want to get a copy of this book:

Amazon.com: 2010 Photographer's Market (9781582975849): Editors of Writer's Digest Books: Books

There might be a 2011 version out real soon, but I'd say they'd be very similar. 

Good Luck!

EDIT: PS - After looking at your site, and the quality of your shots, if you can't sell some of those the rest of us don't have a chance! Great Work!


----------



## jack58 (Dec 7, 2010)

HikinMike said:


> Since you have a website, why not use it for selling? Right now it looks dated and looks more like a computer website than a nature photography site. If you want to start selling photos, I think you should spend some time with your website and redesign it to be more SEO and nature friendly.
> 
> Good luck!



Can you give me some tips or links on doing that. I put a lot of work in my website...
I'm going to look at your site to see what your doing... is that OK?

I appreciate the tips.


----------

